# Looking for 24" on Touareg's



## VwGolf2000 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Looking for pictures with 22-24" on Touareg's*

I'm thinking about getting rid of my 2004 VW R32 and getting a 2005 VW Touareg. I want to get a black one, then put some 24" all black rims on it as well. Looking for some pictures with 22-24" rims on a Touareg????











_Modified by VwGolf2000 at 12:45 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Looking for 24" on Touareg's (VwGolf2000)*

As both a Touareg and MKIV R32 owner I have to ask why? Especially the 24" wheel part. You will not find anything bigger than a 22" that "should" be put on a German auto.

















_Modified by miraclewhips at 9:28 AM 10-29-2008_


----------



## VwGolf2000 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Looking for 24" on Touareg's (miraclewhips)*

Well I have had nothing but tricked out VW's. And I had a show car I drove around for years. Sponsors and all that, but I'm ready for a bigger vehicle. I use to work for a custom car shop, and we are going to do 24's on mine when I do it.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Looking for 24" on Touareg's (VwGolf2000)*

Have you already found 24"s that would fit a Touareg?


----------



## VwGolf2000 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Looking for 24" on Touareg's (miraclewhips)*

Yeah, there are options for the fitment of 24 on it.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Looking for 24" on Touareg's (VwGolf2000)*

Such as.....never seen a Touareg on 24's so i am curious.


----------



## VwGolf2000 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Looking for 24" on Touareg's (miraclewhips)*

Forgiato rims


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

hmm to me 24" wheels and the small ass amt of rubber you will run and a 5K plus LB vehicle means bent rims.. Maybe I am wrong but we shall see I guess.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Looking for 24" on Touareg's (VwGolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwGolf2000* »_Forgiato rims

Not particularly good looking though


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Looking for pictures with 22-24" on Touareg's (VwGolf2000)*

While your are at it make sure they are spinners. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Looking for pictures with 22-24" on Touareg's (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_While your are at it make sure they are spinners. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think 24" daytons would be the way to go in my opinion
















Linder


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Looking for pictures with 22-24" on Touareg's (raleys1)*

Here's my Cayenne w/ 22's. They drive great, one year w/ no problems.
















good luck w/ 24's, should look hot.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

PURE SEX brother..................


----------



## scapie4 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

Gyus you are sick. Why buy a Treg, buy a chevy truck add all the pimp stuff and leave the chic Treg alone


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

who would buy a chevy truck....must less pimp one.....i'll stick w/ the cayenne w/ pimp wheels


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Looking for pictures with 22-24" on Touareg's (nh9095)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nh9095* »_










Great car! But big wheels make your discs look like coffee cup dishes








Altough I love 'em


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

i agree but can't make myself drop the big bucks on brembo brakes. can't tell when im moving. haha


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (nh9095)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nh9095* »_i agree but can't make myself drop the big bucks on brembo brakes. can't tell when im moving. haha
 Why would you buy Brembo's for a vehical that already has them on it? It may say Porsche on them but if you removed a wheel and really looked at them you would see Brembo on them as well.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

My V10 came with 6 piston Brembos stock. On 22's now, 22x9.5 Rial Daytona Race:


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ArtieLange)*

Been through several sets of wheels.
If you are looking for larger wheels search Cayenne wheels (Same fitment as Touareg) and you will find selection from Rinspeed, Hamann, and Antera wheels. 
Picture below are 22" AT Italia. 
More pictures on my site here of different wheels and heights. My current is 20" with Eibach springs.

http://gallery.me.com/jeffwhitten#100226


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Dude, stuff some 24's on a Touareg, that would be sick! I looked for a while but, came across a good deal on some 22's. Couldn't pass em up but I wish I had 24's.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_My V10 came with 6 piston Brembos stock. On 22's now, 22x9.5 Rial Daytona Race:


They all came with 6 piston Brembos up to 07. My 04 v6 has them as well.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Been through several sets of wheels.
If you are looking for larger wheels search Cayenne wheels (Same fitment as Touareg) and you will find selection from Rinspeed, Hamann, and Antera wheels. 
Picture below are 22" AT Italia. 
More pictures on my site here of different wheels and heights. My current is 20" with Eibach springs.


Are they 2 piece?


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_They all came with 6 piston Brembos up to 07. My 04 v6 has them as well.

Ok, cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I don't know about that guys' 22's, but my Rials are 2 piece.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_
Are they 2 piece?

AT Italia are 1pc.
Here is the 20" version. Looks like Tirerack does not carry the 22" anymore.
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*









i like my 22's although i will eventually change the italias for some daytonas in the future.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (bwell01)*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Dude, we're twins (almost)


----------

